# Suche USB-Controller



## Dario Linsky (16. März 2008)

Hallo,

ich suche einen USB-Controller. Soweit nichts ungewöhnliches, aber da ich erstmal nur ein paar Testschaltungen auf 2,54mm-Raster vorhabe, kann ich mit SMD nichts anfangen.

Weiß jemand, ob es da irgendeinen im DIP-Gehäuse gibt?

Grüße, D.

P.S.: Bezahlbar sollte er natürlich auch noch sein, wenn das nicht zu viel verlangt ist.


----------



## hela (10. Juni 2008)

Hallo Dario,

sieh dir mal das hier an: IO-Warrior. Ob das bezahlbar ist, musst du selbst entscheiden.
Ich habe damit noch nichts gemacht, hab's grade erst gesehen.


----------



## BillaBong (13. Juli 2009)

Hallo,

der Post ist zwar schon etwas älter, jedoch bin ich auch auf der Suche nach einem USB-Controller. Der IO-Warrior ist mir nur mit 58,31 euro ( Halbleiter Microprozessoren + Peripherie (2) Warrior-Serie (USB)) für meine Bastelecke etwas zu teuer. Kennt vielleicht noch jemand eine günstigere Lösung ?


----------

